# Last update broke the host-only interface of Virtualbox

## Peach

Hi all. This problem is currently driving me mad.

I hope this is the right forum but it seems to me that it's gentoo-related and not specifically a VBox problem. See if anyone has got any clues to help me bootstrap this problem.

Linux guest on Linux host (both machines are Gentoo based).

I've recently updated the machine and Virtualbox to 4.2.4 as well and ended up with a dead host-only interface: long story short can't reach the guest the guest can't ping the host using that interface.

I won't go into detail, but currently the guest machine is configured with two interfaces:

1) NAT in dhcp (works perfectly)

2) Host-Only in static IP (doesn't work after the update)

```
# ping -c 3 192.168.56.1

PING 192.168.56.1 (192.168.56.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.56.2: icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreacheable

From 192.168.56.2: icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreacheable

From 192.168.56.2: icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreacheable

--- 192.168.56.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2001ms pipe 3
```

If I try to ping the guest from the host (no firewall involved nor anything) I get a timeout

the machine was working fine before the update and I can't seem to find the reason for this problem.

this is the list of packages updated:

http://bpaste.net/show/60704/

I've tried to downgrade Virtualbox, with no luck.

Any help is really appreciated!

----------

## kurly

As a short-term fix, you can symlink /bin/ifconfig back to /sbin/ifconfig.  The /sbin path is hard-coded in Virtualbox, and a recent Gentoo update (sys-apps/net-tools, I believe) moved the file.  I'd been meaning to file a bug but hadn't gotten around to it.

----------

## Peach

 *kurly wrote:*   

> As a short-term fix, you can symlink /bin/ifconfig back to /sbin/ifconfig.  The /sbin path is hard-coded in Virtualbox, and a recent Gentoo update (sys-apps/net-tools, I believe) moved the file.  I'd been meaning to file a bug but hadn't gotten around to it.

 

```
$ ls -l /bin/ifconfig 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 72368 Nov 24 18:34 /bin/ifconfig

```

already there.... :-\

----------

## kurly

Sorry, I was unclear.  Virtualbox has a hardcoded path for /sbin/ifconfig.  The recent update to sys-apps/net-tools is what moved ifconfig from /sbin to /bin.  So on an up-to-date system, I'd expect to see /bin/ifconfig but no /sbin/ifconfig.  Virtualbox wants it the other way though.  *DO NOT* remove it from /bin, but as a *TEMPORARY* fix, you can place a symlink in /sbin.

----------

## Peach

 *kurly wrote:*   

> Sorry, I was unclear.  Virtualbox has a hardcoded path for /sbin/ifconfig.  The recent update to sys-apps/net-tools is what moved ifconfig from /sbin to /bin.  So on an up-to-date system, I'd expect to see /bin/ifconfig but no /sbin/ifconfig.  Virtualbox wants it the other way though.  *DO NOT* remove it from /bin, but as a *TEMPORARY* fix, you can place a symlink in /sbin.

 

nice one!

Thanks for the tip man, I didn't know about it's been moved... just saw https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-928884-start-0.html

is this standard?

----------

## dmp1ce

 *kurly wrote:*   

> Sorry, I was unclear.  Virtualbox has a hardcoded path for /sbin/ifconfig.  The recent update to sys-apps/net-tools is what moved ifconfig from /sbin to /bin.  So on an up-to-date system, I'd expect to see /bin/ifconfig but no /sbin/ifconfig.  Virtualbox wants it the other way though.  *DO NOT* remove it from /bin, but as a *TEMPORARY* fix, you can place a symlink in /sbin.

 

What is the long term fix?  Has a bug been filed about this?

I was having this exact problem with Vagrant.  It took me several hours to realize it could be a Gentoo specific issue.

EDIT: I created a bug if one didn't already exist.  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455902

----------

## kurly

 *dmp1ce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What is the long term fix?  Has a bug been filed about this?
> 
> I was having this exact problem with Vagrant.  It took me several hours to realize it could be a Gentoo specific issue.
> ...

 

I hadn't filed one yet, thank you for doing so.  As for the long term fix, I guess we can follow the progress of that bug and find out!   :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *kurly wrote:*   

>  *dmp1ce wrote:*   
> 
> What is the long term fix?  Has a bug been filed about this?
> 
> I was having this exact problem with Vagrant.  It took me several hours to realize it could be a Gentoo specific issue.
> ...

 

+1, thank you for opening the bug report.

PS: I've used the temporary solution of adding the symlink

----------

## kurly

For what it's worth, the bug has been resolved and the ebuilds in the tree are now fixed.  You can remove the symlink and rebuild app-emulation/virtualbox.  You may need to reload the vboxnetadp module.  If your machine uses ~arch, you probably already received a revbump that fixed the problem, but you may need to rebuild after removing the symlink.

----------

